#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  وجهات نظر.....

## pussycat

أخواتى وأخوتى أعضاء ومشرفين أجمل منتدى

موضوعى اليوم عباره عن فكره جيده للتواصل وهى موجوده فى 

الكثير من المنتديات وعجبتنى أوى فقررت أكتبها فى أكثر مكان 

بحبه

وهى عباره عن أسئله موجهه للمشرفين والأعضاء

وأتمنى أن تكون الأجابه بكل صراحه ومن غير أى خجل

الأجابه على الأسئله بتكون للضيوف المرسل اليهم الدعوة فقط
 ولكن يمكن لباقى الأعضاء الدخول
 وأبداء الرأى فى أجابات الضيوف أو الموضوع عامة



والأن مع ضيفنا الأول


ذو القلب الطيب والروح النقيه



المشرف العام




ابن البلد


فلتسمح لنا أن نتسلل لفكرك ونعرف أعضاء المنتدى فى نظرك





ونبدأ مع الأسئله


1- من ليس فى صدقه شبيه......


2- كل حواسك مهيئه لأستقبال موضوعاته......


3-واقعى ويتعامل بشفافيه .... وسهوله......


4- مواضيعه تعكس رقيه .......


5-من هو الأقرب.......

لقلبك......

لقلمك......

للجنون من التعقل......


6-لمن تقول .....

طلباتك أوامر....

رفقا بقلمك.....

الله يستر من مواضيعك........

حسك أعمق من فكرك.....


7- عضو جديد......

تتوقع منه الكثير....

أسمه رائع .......

غامض .....

نشيط ......


8-من هو أكثر عضو......

يغضبك .....

يستفزك .....

يضحكك.....

 يتعبك .....


9- لمن تعطى هذه الألقاب......

أكسجين أبناء مصر......

بسمه أبناء مصر.......

حكيم أبناء مصر ......

ملح أبناء مصر .......

سكر أبناء مصر.....



10 - من هو أطيب قلب بالمنتدى......


11- ماهو أجمل توقيع صادفك ......


12- ما هى أروع صداقه لك بالمنتدى ....

 

كده الأسئله خلصت 

وأتمنى أن الموضوع يعجبكوا

وأجد فيه التفاعل المطلوب 


لكم كل حبى ....



بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## ابن البلد

في البدايه بشكرك بوسي علي الفكرة الجميله وعلي الموضوع الأجمل
وبعتذر عن التأخير بس الحقيقة انا لسه يا دوب شايف الموضوع  :f: 

ندخل علي الأجابات بقه ولو أن الأسئلة صعبة شوية

1- من ليس فى صدقه شبيه......
أ/ عاطف هلال ، فاضل ، أ/مصطفي سلام

2- كل حواسك مهيئه لأستقبال موضوعاته......
فاضل ، ابن طيبة ، الصعيدي ، أ/سيد ابراهيم ، والكثير

3-واقعى ويتعامل بشفافيه .... وسهوله......
قلب مصر ، بوكي بوكي 

4- مواضيعه تعكس رقيه .......
الصعيدي ، قلب مصر ، بوكي بوكي 

5-من هو الأقرب.......

لقلبك......
أعضاء كتير أقربهم بنت مصر 

لقلمك......
عز الدين واد كول مش معقول 

للجنون من التعقل......
مش فاهم 

6-لمن تقول .....

طلباتك أوامر....
منتدى ابناء مصر

رفقا بقلمك.....
يراع أيام ما كان بيكتب يعني وأقوله ورفقا بنا  ::  برضك

الله يستر من مواضيعك........
محمد عبد المجيد

حسك أعمق من فكرك.....
حمادو

7- عضو جديد......

تتوقع منه الكثير....
أ/ أيمن رشدي ، الكيميائي

أسمه رائع .......
قيثارة

غامض .....

نشيط ......
مصراوية ، أبو زوبة 

8-من هو أكثر عضو......

يغضبك .....
أي عضو لا يحترم شروط وأعضاء وزوار المنتدى

يستفزك .....
العضو الكاذب 

يضحكك.....
حمادو ، الصعيدي ، أحمد ناصر

يتعبك .....
العضو المخالف للقوانين والمصر علي مخالفتها

9- لمن تعطى هذه الألقاب......

أكسجين أبناء مصر......
أعضاء كثيرة

بسمه أبناء مصر.......
لولي ، ميلي كولي ، نور ، محمد البنا

حكيم أبناء مصر ......
فاضل ، أ/ عاطف هلال

ملح أبناء مصر .......
أوشا ، عز الدين

سكر أبناء مصر.....
المسكرين كتير بس ممكن نقول 
سامح عطية ، زهراء ، بنت شهريار 


10 - من هو أطيب قلب بالمنتدى......
بوكي بوكي ، أ/ عاطف هلال 

11- ماهو أجمل توقيع صادفك ......
توقيع لينا وكان كاتبه
عش ما شئت فإنك ميت وأحبب ما شئت فأنك مفارقه

12- ما هى أروع صداقه لك بالمنتدى ....
بنت مصر

----------


## pussycat

[frame="15 80"]_الأخ الفاضل / ابن البلد


سعيده جدا بحضورك 


وأطلالتك المميزه على موضوعى


ومشكور على الأجابات الصريحه

وأتمنى أن تكون قضيت وقت ممتع فى الأجابه على الأسئله





بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى_[/frame]

----------


## pussycat

[grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]_الأخوه والأخوات الأفاضل

أعضاء أبناء مصر


الموضوع ليس مقصور فقط على الضيوف الكرام

ولكن يمكن تسجيل مشاركتكم من خلال هذه الصفحات وأبداء رأيكم فى الموضوع عامة

أو فى ردود الضيوف


ولكم منى جزيل الشكر




بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ى_[/grade]

----------


## the_chemist

فكرة ممتازة يا بوسي كات
ربنا يوفقك




> تتوقع منه الكثير....
> أ/ أيمن رشدي ، الكيميائي



يا خبر اسمى مكتوب

يارب أقدر أكون على قدر المسئولية و أتمنى أنى أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي دائماً





> سكر أبناء مصر.....
> المسكرين كتير بس ممكن نقول 
> سامح عطية ، زهراء ، بنت شهريار


شكرا يا عمدة

إجابتك دى وضحت لى السبب في المشكلة اللى بتحصل لما أفتح مونتى

كل لما أفتحه ألاقي النحل هاجم عليه

و دلوقتى عرفت السبب

التلاتة أصدقاء  مخلصين

شكرا يا عمدة علي ثقتك فينا

و شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل يا بوسى

----------


## بنت شهريار

*يا صباح الورد والياسمين
على الغاليين
والاسئلة النارررررررررررررررررية
تسلم ايدك بوسى كات
ونبتدى ونقووووووووووول



1- من ليس فى صدقه شبيه... من كان منا صادق مع نفسة


2- كل حواسك مهيئه لأستقبال موضوعاته...... عصابة حمادة وتوتو


3-واقعى ويتعامل بشفافيه .... وسهوله...... استاذ ايمن رشدى ،، اوشا ،، AMIRA 


4- مواضيعه تعكس رقيه ....... شعاع من نور


5-من هو الأقرب.......

لقلبك...... عصابة حمادة وتوتو 

لقلمك ...... كل من صدق قلبة وكان تلقائيا 

للجنون من التعقل...... كتيرررررررررررررررررر لكنة جنون اجمل من العقل


6-لمن تقول .....

طلباتك أوامر.... منتدى ابناء مصر

رفقا بقلمك..... كل من كان على طرق كلمة العصبية والزيف

الله يستر من مواضيعك........ نحن لهاااااااااااا (( وربنا يتولانا ههههههههههههه ))


7- عضو جديد......  بنت شهريار (( دايما جديدة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ))

تتوقع منه الكثير.... كل من احب منتدى ابناء مصر بصدق

أسمه رائع ....... emerald

غامض ..... كتير 

نشيط ...... مصراوية جدا

8-من هو أكثر عضو......

يغضبك ..... فتى مصر

يضحكك..... عصابة حمادة وتوتو

يتعبك ..... من يخالف قوانين المشاركات والردود


9- لمن تعطى هذه الألقاب......

أكسجين أبناء مصر...... اعضاء ابناء مصر

بسمه أبناء مصر....... فريق فك التكشيرة كلللللللللللللللللللله

حكيم أبناء مصر ...... ابن البلد

ملح أبناء مصر ....... اهلاوى وسامح عطية 

سكر أبناء مصر..... عصابة حمادة وتوتو والاعضاء الجدددددددددددددددددددددددددد



10 - من هو أطيب قلب بالمنتدى...... أحلى كلمة


11- ماهو أجمل توقيع صادفك ...... مر عليا توقيعات كتير
لكن اقربها لقلبى دائما اللى بتحمل صورة طفل 


12- ما هى أروع صداقه لك بالمنتدى ....
اروع صداقات عمرى
مش هقول اسماء علشان متضربش فى الأخر
بس هنلعب الكلمات المتقاطعة ونقوووووووووووووووووووول
أدمزف
عرفتوها !!!
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا بوسى على موضوعك الجميل
تحياتى

*

----------


## pussycat

> فكرة ممتازة يا بوسي كات
> ربنا يوفقك
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يا خبر اسمى مكتوب
> 
> يارب أقدر أكون على قدر المسئولية و أتمنى أنى أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي دائماً
> ...




_الأستاذ الفاضل / الكميائى


تواجد حضرتك شىء جميل جدا 

يسعدنى دائما تواجدك الدائم بين صفحاتى وانشاء الله تكون ضيف على الأسئله عن قريب


ولك منى كل ود وأحترام 


بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## pussycat

> *يا صباح الورد والياسمين
> على الغاليين
> والاسئلة النارررررررررررررررررية
> تسلم ايدك بوسى كات
> ونبتدى ونقووووووووووول
> 
> 
> 
> *




_أختشى الغاليه / بيررررررررو


والله سعيده جدا أنك موجوده وجاوبتى على الأسئله


بس يا جميل المفروض أنى أقدم العضو الأول  قبل ما يجاوب



ياستى كنت عايزه أقدمك تقديمه تليق بالعوصابه الخطيره


بس ولا يهمك ........... الصفحه نورت بوجودك  يا ملك العصابه


وتشرفينى فى أى وقت بالمشاركات والتعليق على الضيوف


لكى كل حبى 




بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ايه المواضيع الجامده دى يا بوسى 

انا فعلا .....................؟

حظى  وحش جدا .


ازاى يكون لك موضوع بالحلاوة دى وانا ما اشوفوش 

متابع جيد ان شاء الله 


اطيب امنياتى لك بالتوفيق 

ناصر الصديق

----------


## pussycat

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ايه المواضيع الجامده دى يا بوسى 
> 
> انا فعلا .....................؟
> 
> حظى  وحش جدا .
> 
> 
> ...





_الأخ الفاضل  / ناصر


أهلا بيك فى الموضوع


وبعدين ولا يهمك ياسيدى على التأخير المهم أنك حضرت 


وانشاء الله تكون من الضيوف عن قريب


لك كل أحترامى




بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [/COLOR][/SIZE]حسك أعمق من فكرك
> حسام عمر - مملكة الحب 
> سكر أبناء مصر
> العصابة - مملكة الحب - بوسي كات - لمسه - شعاع من نور ، وكثير جداً لايتسع المكان لذكرهم .... [/CENTER]




لا أجد ما اقول من كلمات شكر وتقدير وأعجاب

لشخصك ثم لكلامك 

كانت مفاجأه جميله إن حضرتك

 تذكورنى من ضمن هؤلاء العملاقه

أشكرك أستاذ دراجون شادو

وسعيده بكلامك عنى

ويارب أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع

تحياتى :f2: 

مملكة الحب

----------


## nariman

*موضوع جميل جداا يا بوسى والأجمل اختياراتك للضيوف*

*قريت الردود من البدايه وحتى الان وأحب أشكر كلا من الأستاذ حمادو على ذكر اسمى فى ( حسك أعمق من فكرك)*
*والأستاذ ابراهيم..دراجون شادو على وصفى من ضم أطيب القلوب هنا*
*حقيقى بشكركم من قلبى*
*ربنا يديم التواصل*

----------


## pussycat

> الأخت الكريمة بوسي كات 
> أشكرك كثيراً على تلك المقدمة المميزة التي أسعدتني كثيراً ، فقد كُنت دوماً شغوفاً لمعرفة كيف يراني الآخرون ...
> شكراً لك مرة أخرى وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع بي ...
> دمت بود أختي الكريمة
> دمتم جميعاً بخير وود
> تحياتي وتقديري



الأخ الفاضل/ Dragon shadow

سعدت جدا بمشاركتك وقبولك دعوتى وتشريفك للموضوع

ويارب تكون قضيت وقت ممتع فى الأجابه

ويكون الموضوع على المستوى اللائق بحضرتك

وبالنسبه لأقتراح حضرتك عن زيادة الأسئله 

هحاول أشوف إذا كان الموضوع ينفع أو لأ

ومتشكره أوى إن حضرتك ذكرتنى من ضمن سكر أبناء مصر

ويارب أكون قد اللقب ده بجد

ومره تانيه سعدت جدا بتشريفك

لك كل التقدير والأحترام

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله عليكى يا بوسى وعلى أفكارك ومواضيعك التمام ... أسيبك يومين أرجع الاقيكى مكهربة الدنيا كده  ::p: 

لا بجد موضوع ولا أروع ....

وشخصيات الاستضافة بالفعل أعمدة هذا المنتدى ولكل شخص كاريزما تميزه عن غيره وعن الأخرين ...

بالفعل أستمتعت بقراءة هذه السطور ...

وأستمتعت بإختياراتك الجميلة ...

وكنت سأستمتع أكثر لو كان فيه مشاريب بتتصرف مع الموضوع  ::p:   >>>> معلش اصل الدنيا حر شوية  :: 


بجد فكرة غاية فى الروعة وتساعد على التقريب أكثر وأكثر ... 

تسلمى على أفكارك الجميلة يا بوسى وبالتوفيق ليكِ يارب دائماً ...

أما عن الأخوة المستضفين .. أنا عارف أن عرقهم غرقهم من كتر التفكير والتفحيص والتمحيص  ::  ومش عارفين هيقولوا مين ولا هيجيبوا سيرة مين  ::  

مراعى ظروفكم اصلى اتحطيت فى الموقف ده كتير هههههههههههه الله يكون فى عونكم يارب ...

طب اللى قال عليا أقرب من العقل للجنون وفعلا انا عندى ربع طاير بس إن شاء الله الطيارة ترجع المطار ونرجع سالمين غانمين هههههههه واللى قال ضحكة المنتدى وربنا يديم على الجميع نعمة السعادة والفرحة والبسمة يارب وما يرحم حد منها ... بالفعل أشكركم من كل قلبى على كلماتكم ديه وعلى ذكر أسمى وإنى جيت على بالكم .. ربنا ما يحرمنا منكم ...

وإن شاء الله هاعود عشان أعلق على كل واحد فيكم أوعوا حد يمشى  ::p: 

ايوة كده خليكم حلوين وقاعدين ساكتين  ::p: 

اقفلى عليهم باب الموضوع يا بوسى عقبال ما ارجع لهم إن شاء الله  :: 

يلا سلام مؤقت وجاى تانى  ::p: 

ولو العصابة سألت عليا قولولهم جاى فى الطريق  ::

----------


## pussycat

> لا أجد ما اقول من كلمات شكر وتقدير وأعجاب
> 
> لشخصك ثم لكلامك 
> 
> كانت مفاجأه جميله إن حضرتك
> 
>  تذكورنى من ضمن هؤلاء العملاقه
> 
> أشكرك أستاذ دراجون شادو
> ...



يا أهلا يادودو

يادى النور يادى النور

الواحد مش عارف من غير دخولك بس يعمل ايه

منورانى على طول

ربنا يخليكى ليا

وبجد أنتى تستحقى أكتر كمان من الكلام اللى بيتقال عليكى

----------


## pussycat

> *موضوع جميل جداا يا بوسى والأجمل اختياراتك للضيوف*
> 
> *قريت الردود من البدايه وحتى الان وأحب أشكر كلا من الأستاذ حمادو على ذكر اسمى فى ( حسك أعمق من فكرك)*
> *والأستاذ ابراهيم..دراجون شادو على وصفى من ضم أطيب القلوب هنا*
> *حقيقى بشكركم من قلبى*
> *ربنا يديم التواصل*


شكرا على كلامك الرائع يا ناريمان

بجد سعدت أوى بتواجدك

ويارب الموضوع يكون عجبك 

وتكونى من المتابعين له باستمرار

لكى كل حبى

----------


## pussycat

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاء الله عليكى يا بوسى وعلى أفكارك ومواضيعك التمام ... أسيبك يومين أرجع الاقيكى مكهربة الدنيا كده 
> 
> لا بجد موضوع ولا أروع ....
> 
> وشخصيات الاستضافة بالفعل أعمدة هذا المنتدى ولكل شخص كاريزما تميزه عن غيره وعن الأخرين ...
> 
> بالفعل أستمتعت بقراءة هذه السطور ...
> ...



لأ لأ لأ لأ مش معقول

ألف حمد الله على السلامه

يادى النور يادى النور

إيه الغيبه الطويله دى

لأ وكمان داخل وعايز حاجه ساقعه

وعندك واحد صندوق بيبسى وصلحه

والحساب هنا عند الأخ أهلاوى  ::p:   ::p: 


لأ بجد حمد الله على السلامه ونورت الموضوع

والحمد لله إن الموضوع له صدى وعاجب الأعضاء

ويارب يفضل مستمر كده على طول

وأعمل حسابك تون من الضيوف عن قريب انشاء الله

يلا اهى تدبيسه بقى على الملأ

نورتنى بجد .... وأتمنى متابعتك للموضوع

بس متنساش المره الجايه تجيب معاك زياره  ::p:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> والحساب هنا عند الأخ أهلاوى



ولا سمعت ولا شوفت اى حاجة 










> بس متنساش المره الجايه تجيب معاك زياره





يانهار مش فايت دا انا لسة ولا سامع ولا شايف حاجة 

لازم اروح للدكتور 

والدكتور عاوز فلوس 

والفلوس هتخلص المرتب 

فلا داعى انى اجيب زيارة  ::p: 

بيت أختى بقى واجى براحتى وامشى براحتى  :: 




قلبت التدبيسة عليكى  :: 


يلا هاتى الحاجة الساقعة بسرعة  ::p: 


ولا يهمك تدبيسة تدبيسة بس خلينى فى الاخر يعنى كمان سنة ولا اتنين كده أكون قدمت واتعرفت على كل الاعضاء احسن انا لسة جديد نووووفى  :: 


وتسلم ايدك برده يا بوسى على الموضوع الجميل ده ...

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## pussycat

> ولا سمعت ولا شوفت اى حاجة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ياعينى يا حرام 

ماجد مش شايف ولا سامع

ولا كأنى عرفت حاجه 

برده هتجيب زياره يعنى هتجيب زياره

مش معقول بعد الغيبه دى كلها تيجى بأيدك فاضيه

أما بالنسبه للدعوه

أنت أتدبست واللى كان كان

على العموم فى الفتره اللى جايه هنبدأ بالأعضاء الجداد

عايزين برده نعرف أيه وجهات نظرهم

يعنى برده أتبدست

ومتنساش الزياره


بجد نورتنى

----------


## pussycat

أهلا بكم من جديد وضيف جديد




أو نقول أفضل ضيفه جديده



ضيقتى لهذا اليوم




قلب كبير.... يحتوى كل الأعضاء



شخصيه محبوبه جدا



وتحمل على عاتقها كم هائل من المسئوليات



تجدها فى كل القاعات



وفى الجد تجدها تحسم الأمور بكل سهوله



تعذبت كثيرا لكى تكون معى فى هذا اللقاء



بسبب مسئولياتها المتعدده



رحبوا معى بالأخت الفاضله



والإنسانه الرائعه



قلب المنتدى








قلب مصر





أهلا بيكى معانا 



وأتمنى من كل قلبى إنك تستمتعى معنا 



ومع الإجابه على الأسئله

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الاخت بوسى كات 

موضوعك مميز 

دائما  من نجاح الى  نجاح ومن تفوق الى تميز 



دمتى بخير 


ناصر الصديق

----------


## زهــــراء

مليون مرحباً قلب مصر.. ::h::  ::h:: ...
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: ...

----------


## قلب مصر

> أهلا بكم من جديد وضيف جديد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أو نقول أفضل ضيفه جديده
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الأخت الغالية الرقيقة بوسي كات  :f: 
بداية أشكرك كثيرا على دعوتك الكريمة والجميلة التي أتحتيها لي كي أكون معك ومع أبناء مصر العزاز على قلبي
ودعيني أتقدم لك ولأخوتى الأعزاء في أبناء مصر باعتذار شديد عن اللخبطة التي حدثت في الفترة الماضية في المواعيد وسفري ورجوعي
مما جعلي لقائي بكم يتأخر كثيرا عن موعده الأول
وبشكرك جدا على مقدمتك الجميلة التي هي أكثر من حقي بكثير أختى الغالية
وطبعا بشكرك جدا على موضوعك القيم اللي بيقرب الأعضاء من بعض 
ويارب أكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم بإذن الله

----------


## قلب مصر

ندخل على الموضوع والأسئلة الجميلة

1- من ليس فى صدقه شبيه......

فاضل

2- كل حواسك مهيئه لأستقبال موضوعاته......

ابن طيبة - اسكندرانى - دراجون شادو - حكيم عيون - ريم  - مصطفى سلام - عز الدين - والغائبة الحاضرة بنت مصر

3-واقعى ويتعامل بشفافيه .... وسهوله......


ابن البلد - أميرة

4- مواضيعه تعكس رقيه .......

مصطفى سلام - لميس الإمام - ريم - ابن طيبة - دكتور مصطفى - حكيم عيون - أنفال - سيد يوسف - عصام علم الدين

5-من هو الأقرب.......

لقلبك......

الكثير من أبناء مصر قريبين من قلبي أخشى أن أسهو عن ذكر البعض 

لقلمك......

ابن طيبة - اسكندرانى

للجنون من التعقل......

جميعنا نملك مساحة قريبة للجنون من التعقل وأنا أقرب هؤلاء للجنون

6-لمن تقول .....

طلباتك أوامر....

منتدى أبناء مصر وكل أعضاءه

رفقا بقلمك.....

دكتور جمال الشربيني

الله يستر من مواضيعك........

دكتور جمال الشربيني

حسك أعمق من فكرك.....

مش عارفة  :: 

7- عضو جديد......
تتوقع منه الكثير....

حكيم عيون - جيهان محمد علي  - العسل المر

أسمه رائع .......

معلش اعذروني بحب اسم قلب مصر  :gp: 

غامض .....

حكيم عيون !

نشيط ......

ابن طيبة - بوكى - سامح عطية - اسكندرانى - جيهان محمد علي

8-من هو أكثر عضو......

يغضبك .....

كل من يرتدى قناعاً فوق القناع فوق القناع

يستفزك .....
دكتور جمال الشربيني

يضحكك.....

دكتور جمال الشربيني - العصابة بكل بناتها الحلوين - سيف الدين - أستاذ يحيى زكريا

 يتعبك .....

لا أتعب من أبناء مصر

9- لمن تعطى هذه الألقاب......
أكسجين أبناء مصر......

ابن البلد والحاضرة في القلوب بنت مصر

بسمه أبناء مصر.......

ريم

حكيم أبناء مصر ......

فاضل  - عز الدين - دراجون شادو

ملح أبناء مصر .......

دكتور جمال الشربيني

سكر أبناء مصر.....

زهراء - شعاع من نور - العصابة - بوكى


10 - من هو أطيب قلب بالمنتدى......

أميرة  - بوكى - أم البنات - دكتور جمال الشربيني - أستاذ سيد جعيتم


11- ماهو أجمل توقيع صادفك ......

كل توقيع ينم فعليا عن شخصية صاحبه يعجبني

12- ما هى أروع صداقه لك بالمنتدى ....

كل قلم صادق بالمنتدى يمثل بالنسبة لي صداقة رائعة


********

في النهاية بشكرك يا بوسي قوي على الأسئلة القوية وعلى الروح الجميلة التي تبثينها من خلال هذا الموضوع الشيق
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أختى العزيزة .... قلب مصر 
تحياتى الدائمة لكى
 :f2: 




> 7- عضو جديد......
> تتوقع منه الكثير....
> 
> حكيم عيون - جيهان محمد علي - العسل المر


شرف كبير لى إختيارك لى وتوقعك منى الكثير وسأحاول جاهدة أن اكون عند حسن ظنك وظن الجميع بى

غاليتى ... بوسى 
طبعاً مش هاكرر كلامى تانى موضوعك حقيقى تحفة تسلم إيدك عليه
 :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

> 4- مواضيعه تعكس رقيه .......
> 
> مصطفى سلام - لميس الإمام - ريم - ابن طيبة - دكتور مصطفى - حكيم عيون - أنفال - سيد يوسف - عصام علم الدين


 
الأخت الكريمة قلب مصر 

إنه لوسام أعتز به أن تذكر اسمى قلب مصر بجوار هذه الأسماء التى أكن لها جميعا كل الاحترام والتقدير

خالص الشكر والتحية والتقدير

----------


## قلب مصر

> مليون مرحباً قلب مصر.....
> ...


زهرة المنتدى الجميلة زهراء  :f: 
بشكرك على ترحيبك يا قمر 
ربنا يخليكي ليا  ::h::

----------


## قلب مصر

> أختى العزيزة .... قلب مصر 
> تحياتى الدائمة لكى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شرف كبير لى إختيارك لى وتوقعك منى الكثير وسأحاول جاهدة أن اكون عند حسن ظنك وظن الجميع بى


أختى العزيزة جيهان محمد على  :f: 
نشاطك وتميزك واضح وسعيدة بتواجدك الرائع معنا في أبناء مصر
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## قلب مصر

> [/RIGHT]
> 
> الأخت الكريمة قلب مصر 
> 
> إنه لوسام أعتز به أن تذكر اسمى قلب مصر بجوار هذه الأسماء التى أكن لها جميعا كل الاحترام والتقدير
> 
> خالص الشكر والتحية والتقدير


أخى العزيز دكتور مصطفى  :f: 
الشرف لي أخى الفاضل وجود حضرتك معنا ، والقيمة اكتسبها دائما من موضوعات حضرتك الثرية 
تحياتي لوجود حضرتك الراقي بيننا 
 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

*اختى الفاضلة / أم يوسف* 




> 7- عضو جديد......
> تتوقع منه الكثير....
> 
> حكيم عيون - جيهان محمد علي - العسل المر


يعد ولا محاله وساما من طراز فريد على صدرى ، اعاننى الله على ان اكون عند حسن الظن . . . جزاك الله كل خير .

----------


## قلب مصر

> *اختى الفاضلة / أم يوسف* 
> 
> 
> 
> يعد ولا محاله وساما من طراز فريد على صدرى ، اعاننى الله على ان اكون عند حسن الظن . . . جزاك الله كل خير .


حضرتك أكيد عند حسن الظن وأكثر أخى الكريم
بشكرك على اجتهادك وتميزك 
تحياتي وتقديري  :f:   :f:

----------


## pussycat

> الاخت بوسى كات 
> 
> موضوعك مميز 
> 
> دائما  من نجاح الى  نجاح ومن تفوق الى تميز 
> 
> 
> 
> دمتى بخير 
> ...



_أهلا بيك من تانى ياناصر

نورتنى ونورت الموضوع

وسعيده بتواجدك ويارب تكون متابع مستمر للموضوع

لك كل الشكر والتقدير_

----------


## pussycat

> مليون مرحباً قلب مصر.....
> ...



أهلا بتواجدك الرائع يا زهراء

وسعيده معاكى بتواجد الغاليه قلب مصر

ولكى منى كل الحب والتقدير

----------


## pussycat

> الأخت الغالية الرقيقة بوسي كات 
> بداية أشكرك كثيرا على دعوتك الكريمة والجميلة التي أتحتيها لي كي أكون معك ومع أبناء مصر العزاز على قلبي
> ودعيني أتقدم لك ولأخوتى الأعزاء في أبناء مصر باعتذار شديد عن اللخبطة التي حدثت في الفترة الماضية في المواعيد وسفري ورجوعي
> مما جعلي لقائي بكم يتأخر كثيرا عن موعده الأول
> وبشكرك جدا على مقدمتك الجميلة التي هي أكثر من حقي بكثير أختى الغالية
> وطبعا بشكرك جدا على موضوعك القيم اللي بيقرب الأعضاء من بعض 
> ويارب أكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم بإذن الله



الأخت الغاليه / قلب مصر

سعدت جدا جدا وأخيرا بتحديد الميعاد وتشريقك لى فى الموضوع

ويمكن مش كتير اللى يعرفوا إن حضرتك كنتى من أول الضيوف المدعوين ولكن للأسف

لخبطة المواعيد هى السبب

بس يكفى تواجدك الرائع مهما كان التأخير

الأخت الغاليه

كم حضورك رائع مثلك وكم سعدت بالتعرف على شخصيه راقيه مثلك

وأختياراتك بالفعل كانت موفقه جدا جدا

ويارب يكون الموضوع على المستوى اللائق بحضرتك

وبالأقلام الكبيره اللى كانت معايا من قبل

لك كل الشكر والتقدير على موافقتك على الدعوه

وعلى حضورك الكريم  والرائع

لكى كل الحب

----------


## pussycat

> غاليتى ... بوسى 
> طبعاً مش هاكرر كلامى تانى موضوعك حقيقى تحفة تسلم إيدك عليه


أهلا بيكى يا جى جى تانى وتالت ورابع ومليون

وجودك دائما فى أى صفحه هو بالفعل تشريف لها

تسلميلى ياغاليه على تقيمك الرائع

وأتمنى إن الموضوع يستمر بهذا التألق

لكى منى كل الحب

----------


## pussycat

> [/RIGHT]
>  خالص الشكر والتحية والتقدير



الأخ الفاضل د / مصطفى

شكرا على حضورك وتعليقك الكريم

وأتمنى منك المداومه على متابعة الموضوع

وإبداء رأيك سواء فى الموضوع أو الضيوف

لك منى كل التقدير والأحترام

----------


## pussycat

> زهرة المنتدى الجميلة زهراء 
> بشكرك على ترحيبك يا قمر 
> ربنا يخليكي ليا






> أختى العزيزة جيهان محمد على 
> نشاطك وتميزك واضح وسعيدة بتواجدك الرائع معنا في أبناء مصر
> تحياتي وتقديري




QUOTE=قلب مصر;1055520]أخى العزيز دكتور مصطفى  :f: 
الشرف لي أخى الفاضل وجود حضرتك معنا ، والقيمة اكتسبها دائما من موضوعات حضرتك الثرية 
تحياتي لوجود حضرتك الراقي بيننا 
 :f2: [/QUOTE]






> حضرتك أكيد عند حسن الظن وأكثر أخى الكريم
> بشكرك على اجتهادك وتميزك 
> تحياتي وتقديري





الرائعه قلب مصر

سعيده جدا بدخول حضرتك مره أخرى وتفاعلك مع الردود والأعضاء

لكى منى كل الحب 

وأتمنى متابعتك الدائمه للموضوع

----------


## pussycat

> *اختى الفاضلة / أم يوسف* 
> 
> 
> 
> يعد ولا محاله وساما من طراز فريد على صدرى ، اعاننى الله على ان اكون عند حسن الظن . . . جزاك الله كل خير .



أهلا بك أخى الفاضل فى الموضوع

وشكرا على مشاركتك 

وأتمنى منك المتابعه المستمره

وإبداء رأيك فى الضيوف أو الموضوع

لك كل التقدير والأحترام

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,
الأخت العزيزة قلب مصر  :f: 
أدهشني كثيراً إختيارك لي ضمن حكماء أبناء مصر ، حيث أنني إنفعالي بعض الشيئ ... 
سعدت جداً بهذا الوصف وسأجتهد لأكونه .....
تحية عطرة لشخصك الكريم
دمت بود
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الأُخت الكريمة / بوسى كات 
تحيةُ تقديرٍ واحترام لموضوعك الجميل الشيق

أنا كمان عندى وجهة نظر
هيا مجرد وجهة نظر
إيه رأيك لو تحاولى تغيرى نمط الأسئلة بعد كل تلات أعضاء مثلا
مش لازم كل الأسئلة 
إنما تشيلى بعض الأسئلة وتضيفى أسئلة بدلها
بحيث يبقى الموضوع متحرك وفيه دايما تغيير ونشاط
والأسئلة كتيرة جدا
يعنى نحط أسئلة فيها ضحك شوية
- مين من الأعضاء عاوز تضربه ؟
- مين من الأعضاء تحط له قشرة موز وهوا ماشى ؟
- مين من الأعضاء اللى لما بتقرا موضوعه بتحس انه بيمشى وهوا نايم ؟
- مين من الأعضاء تديله صفر فى الإملا ؟
مين من الأعضاء بيكتب سطر ويركب القطر - طبعا الكل هيقول ابن البلد - هههههههه
قصدى يابوسى انه يبقى فيه أسئلة روشة وفرفش

تحياتى
فى انتظار متابعتك


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,
> الأخت العزيزة قلب مصر 
> أدهشني كثيراً إختيارك لي ضمن حكماء أبناء مصر ، حيث أنني إنفعالي بعض الشيئ ... 
> سعدت جداً بهذا الوصف وسأجتهد لأكونه .....
> تحية عطرة لشخصك الكريم
> دمت بود


أهلا بك أخى العزيز دراجون شادو
لم أخطئ أو يهيئ لي عندما اخترت حضرتك ضمن حكماء أبناء مصر
حيث أن معايير اختياري لحضرتك لم تكن منصبة على السلوك من حيث كونه انفعالي أو هادئ
ولكن كانت على أساس طرق تفكير حضرتك الواعية التي أراها بين مشاركاتك ومواضيعك الرائعة والراقية ذات الأفكار المتجددة 
وكيفية أدارتك لمواضيعك بمنتهى الحكمة والذكاء ومحاولات استعادة تلك المواضيع لطرقها الصحيحة مهما بعدت بها المشاركات الأخرى عن طريقها الأصلي
بخلاف أنني أثق كثيرا في آراء حضرتك 
تحياتي وتقديري أخى الكريم
وكل عام وأنت بخير
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 2- كل حواسك مهيئه لأستقبال موضوعاته......
> 
> ابن طيبة - اسكندرانى - دراجون شادو - حكيم عيون - ريم  - مصطفى سلام - عز الدين - والغائبة الحاضرة بنت مصر
> 
> 
> لقلمك......
> 
> ابن طيبة - اسكندرانى
> 
> ...


اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 

اشكرك على كرم اخلاقك وتشجيعك 

ادعوا الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنك فيه 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## pussycat

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,
> الأخت العزيزة قلب مصر 
> أدهشني كثيراً إختيارك لي ضمن حكماء أبناء مصر ، حيث أنني إنفعالي بعض الشيئ ... 
> سعدت جداً بهذا الوصف وسأجتهد لأكونه .....
> تحية عطرة لشخصك الكريم
> دمت بود




الأخ الفاضل/ Dragon shadow

أهلا بيك مره أخرى فى الموضوع

وأشكرك على متابعتك وتفاعلك 

لك كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## pussycat

> الأُخت الكريمة / بوسى كات 
> تحيةُ تقديرٍ واحترام لموضوعك الجميل الشيق
> 
> أنا كمان عندى وجهة نظر
> هيا مجرد وجهة نظر
> إيه رأيك لو تحاولى تغيرى نمط الأسئلة بعد كل تلات أعضاء مثلا
> مش لازم كل الأسئلة 
> إنما تشيلى بعض الأسئلة وتضيفى أسئلة بدلها
> بحيث يبقى الموضوع متحرك وفيه دايما تغيير ونشاط
> ...




أستاذى الفاضل / حكيم عيون

أهلا بيك لأول مره فى الموضوع ويارب متكنش أخر مره

وتكون متابع باستمرار

أما بالنسبه لتغير الأسئله أنا فعلا كنت بفكر فى الموضوع ده بس بشكل مختلف 

يعنى مثلا بدل التغير تفضل الأسئله زى ماهى وكل أسبوع مع عضو جديد نزود نوع معين وجديد من الأسئله
على حسب شخصية الضيف

بس للأسف أنا عندى مشكله فى النت ويمكن علشان كده بتأخر فى الردود 

وان شاء الله أول ما تتحل هسارع فى تنفيذ الفكره

ولك كل الشكر على رد الكريم وأرائك الرائعه

لك كل التقدير والأحترام

----------


## pussycat

> أهلا بك أخى العزيز دراجون شادو
> لم أخطئ أو يهيئ لي عندما اخترت حضرتك ضمن حكماء أبناء مصر
> حيث أن معايير اختياري لحضرتك لم تكن منصبة على السلوك من حيث كونه انفعالي أو هادئ
> ولكن كانت على أساس طرق تفكير حضرتك الواعية التي أراها بين مشاركاتك ومواضيعك الرائعة والراقية ذات الأفكار المتجددة 
> وكيفية أدارتك لمواضيعك بمنتهى الحكمة والذكاء ومحاولات استعادة تلك المواضيع لطرقها الصحيحة مهما بعدت بها المشاركات الأخرى عن طريقها الأصلي
> بخلاف أنني أثق كثيرا في آراء حضرتك 
> تحياتي وتقديري أخى الكريم
> وكل عام وأنت بخير




أهلا بيكى أختى الغاليه / قلب مصر من جديد

وسعيده أوى بمتابعتك للموضوع وتفاعلك مع الأعضاء

----------


## pussycat

> اختى العزيزة 
> قلب مصر 
> 
> اشكرك على كرم اخلاقك وتشجيعك 
> 
> ادعوا الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنك فيه 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما



أهلا بيك أخى الفاضل/ اسكندرانى

سعيده بتواجدك مره أخرى 

وسعيده أكثر بمتابعتك للموضوع

لك كل التقدير والأحترام

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*



			
				غامض
بحار في الغربة - حكيم عيون .
			
		

الأخ الكريم / دراجون شادو

خد بالك بوسى وهيا بتقدمك قايلة عليك انك غامض
وتوقيعك كمان غامض
يعنى مش أنا لوحدى ياأستاذ
بجد يادراجون أنا بشكرك لمجرد إنى جيت على بالك
حتى لو على سبيل الغموض

تحياتى للموضوع والأخت بوسى وكل من شارك وسيشارك فى هذا الموضوع الجميل

تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنّاء*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ندخل على الموضوع والأسئلة الجميلة
> 
> 
> 2- كل حواسك مهيئه لأستقبال موضوعاته......
> 
> ابن طيبة - اسكندرانى - دراجون شادو - حكيم عيون - ريم  - مصطفى سلام - عز الدين - والغائبة الحاضرة بنت مصر
> 
> 
> 4- مواضيعه تعكس رقيه .......
> ...


*الأخت العزيزة / قلبُ مصر
أشكرك جدا وأتمنى إنى أكون عند حسن ظنك وظن الجميع
وحكاية الغموض دى أنا هبدأ أصدق*

----------


## pussycat

أحب أنوه إن أبتداء من الضيف القادم

هتكون فيه أسئله إضافيه حسب شخصية كل عضو

يعنى هيكون المطلوب الإجابه على الأسئله الأساسيه اللى فى الصفحه الأولى

وكمان الأسئله اللى هتكون موجوده فى تقديمة الضيف

----------


## pussycat

أهلا  بكم من جديد ... وضيف جديد

اليوم إسمحولى أقدم لكم عضو

عضو مميز جدا فى موضوعاته

يجتمع عليه الكثير من الأعضاء

موضوعاته تجذب الأنظار ولها طابع خاص

بالرغم من إنه يعتبر من الشخصيات الغامضه نوعا ما

له علاقات طيبه بالكثير داخل المنتدى

ويعتبر أيضا من الأعضاء الجدد

ولكنه أثبت نفسه بجداره

رحبوا معى بالعضو

والأخ الفاضل







العسل المر






أهلا بيك معانا

وأتمنى إنك تقضى وقت ممتع معنا ومع الأسئله

وكما نوهت إن كل ضيف سيكون له أسئله إضافيه حسب شخصيته

والأسئله الموجه لك هى

1-ما هى أقصى طموحاتك فى الحياه ؟


2- مين العضو اللى تتمنى توجه له كلمه وإيه هى الكلمه ؟

3- مين أكتر عضو بتشعر بارتياح فى التعامل معه  ؟

4- لو هتتكلم عن طموحاتك فى الحياه هتقول إيه ؟

5- إيه أكتر صفه تتمنى تلاقيها فى أى شخص بتتعامل معاه ؟

لو جاتلك الفرصه إنك ترجع بالزمن لورا تتوقف عند أى مرحله وليه ؟


7- تتمنى تغير إيه فى حياتك الحاليه  ؟

8- وأخيرا ما هى أقرب موضوعاتك بالمنتدى إلى قلبك  ؟


وأهلا بيك معانا مره أخرى

نورتنا

----------


## العسل المر

*




كل عام وانتم جميعا بكل خير  .. ،

دائما وانا في حيرة .. متي سأحدد لكِ لقبا ريثما يضاهى ما تحملينه بداخل قلبك من رقة وعذوبة وطهر ..  ، 

الاخت الخلوقة بوسى .. .. ، 

 سعادتى اليوم لا تقدر بالكلمات ..  باتت تعبيراتي هى الأقل دائما امام ما تخطينه بيدك من نقاء وصفاء واضحينِ جدا بين كل حرف والاخر .

لربما ينتابنى شئ من الغرور ..  !! وباستضافتى هنا اليوم اكون قد حذوت حذو الكبار !! عندما يندرج اسمى فى موضوع مع اسماء هى الأقوى فى المنتدى .. ،  ولكن سرعان ما تأخذنى الحقيقة الى ان اتذكر بأنني ( ابن امبارح ) !! عضو جديد بالمنتدى .

الأفاضل الكرام .. .. دام .. ، 

المحترم / ابن البلد 
الخلوقة / بنت شهريار
الرجل الكريم / ايمن رشدى
الفنانه/ بوكى بوكى
العظيمة / أم البنات 
المبجل / سيد عطيه ( مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار عدم الحضور )
النقية / جيهان محمد على 
الكبيرة / لميس الامام 
المغترب/  حمادو 
الفاضل/  اسكندرانى
المحترم/  دراجون شادو
الخلوقة / قلب مصر 

( كل من شارك برد ..  تعقيب .. او تعليق على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا )


كــيف لى ان اكون بين هذا الحشد الكريم ولا اتفاخر بتواجدى بينهم وبينكم جميعا !! ؟؟ .


الأخت الكريمة / بوسى 

كلماتك اعلاه حقا شرفا ووساماً افتخر به ، واتمنى ان اكون على قدر هذا الظن الحسن .

باذن الله سأعود مكملا للحديث الذى اود والا ينتهى  حيث الاجابة على اسئلة الموضوع الاساسية والاسئلة الأخرى ايضا ... ،*

----------


## العسل المر

*عدت مرة اخري لأحاول جاهدا على الرد على الأسئلة الموجهه لى .. .. ، 

للعلم وجودى بالمنتدى لا يتعدى الأربعة أشهر !! 


1-ما هى أقصى طموحاتك فى الحياه ؟

لا توجد لطموحاتى حدود !!  ( والحمد لله ) 

2- مين العضو اللى تتمنى توجه له كلمه وإيه هى الكلمه ؟
اقول للمشرف العام والمشرفين جميعا وللأعضاء  / تسلم اديكم ع الصرح المهول دا - ربنا يحميكم - ويجعله ف ميزان حسناتكم يارب .
اقول لابن طيبة / بارك الله فيك - كلك خير وذوق - واحترام .
اقول لبوكى بوكى / حضورك مميز جدا - مع انه بقى نادر اليومين دول - متحرميناش من حضورك !!
اقول لندى الأيام / ياريت متكونيش زعلانة من المناقشة ف موضوع المسابقات ( الاسئلة ).
اقول لسيف الدين / تسلم معلوماتك وبحثك المستمر على تنميتها واشباع عقلك بالثقافات المتعددة .
اقول لجيهان / اصدق احساس واصدق كلمة قريتها !!
اقول لايمان الشامى / انتى بنت بلد وكلك ذوق - ربنا يحميك  – وشدى حيلك
اقول لسوما / انتى عسوله .. مؤدبه ومحترمة - ربنا يكرمك .
اقول لنريمان / بحس انك انتى وسوما قريبين من صفات بعض - ربنا يوفقك .
اقول لشعاع من نور / على فكرة ظلمتينى ف موضوع وفى الحب سنقول !! الصورة عادية جدا ومتستاهلش انها تتشال – بس عادى – ادام نيتك خير – شيلينى انا شخصيا !! .. انتى فعلا انسانه محترمة جدا وانا بقدرك .
اقول لأشرف المجاهد / احبك ف الله 
اقول لبوسى كات / روحك حلوة قوى وقلبك طيب ربنا يكرمك ويطمنك على ماما .
اقول للاستاذ عصام علم الدين / اول ما شفتك قدامى مصدقتش نفسى !! مع ان صورتك سنتى ف سنتى ع المنتدى  .. .. بس عرفتك !! 
اقول للدكتور جمال / كل موضوع اشوف فيه اسمك اعرف ان الدنيا مقلوبة جواه !! بس تعرف والله بحس انك خالى !! يا خالو !!!! 
اقول لأميرة / ردودك مع انها بالعامية بس ميه ميه !! يسلم عقلك 
اقول للمسه / انتى من اطيب القلوب اللى قابلتها ف حياتى  .. .. خدى بالك من نفسك .. ونفسى اشوفك عروسه !! 
اقول لزهراء / لما بيكون مزاجك رايق  .. .. بتبقى مشكلة !! وبموت م الضحك وانا بقرا تعليقاتك !!
اقول لريم / بحس انك اختى الصغيرة .. ف كل حاجة .. فى ثقافتها .. عقلها الكبير قوى برغم سنها !! - هى اصغر منك بسنة   .. بس الفرق بينك وبينها انها مش بتحب الانترنت نهائى !! 
اقول لمملكة الحب / مكنتش اعرف انك بالطيبة دى كلها – وياريت تتعاملى مع الناس بنوع من المرونة شوية ومش مهم رايك انتى اللى يمشى دايما !! لان الدنيا اخد وعطا !! وعطا نفسه ميرضاش باللى بتعمليه !!! 
اقول لــ اكاسيا / بحس انك امى ونفسى اعرفك عن قرب .
اقول لمصراوية جدا / انتى حتة سكر 
اقول لبنت شهريار  /  شكرا يا جدعه يا بنت الاصول – ونعم الاخت .
اقول لكل من 
نور2005 
أم احمد 
ام يوسف 
ام البنات 
( ربنا يبارك فيكم يارب ) 

بقول لكل المنتدى  .. .. يعلم الله قد ايه بحب صحبتكم وتجمعكم  .. .. وربنا يديم المحبة
3- مين أكتر عضو بتشعر بارتياح فى التعامل معه ؟

جيهان محمد على / ايمان الشامى 

4- لو هتتكلم عن طموحاتك فى الحياه هتقول إيه ؟

نفسى والدى ووالدتى يفضلوا راضيين عليا واكيد قبل رضاهم رضى ربنا سبحانة وتعالى 
افتح مكتب دعاية واعلان اللى بحلم بيه – والحمد لله فى الطريق اليه !!
ربنا يرزقنا ببنت الحلال اللى بوجودها هيكون كل شئ ف حياتى اكتمل لانى من غيرها حياتى نص حياة .

5- إيه أكتر صفه تتمنى تلاقيها فى أى شخص بتتعامل معاه ؟

اتمنى ف اى شخص انه يحكم ضميره ف كل شئ بيعمله .. وكمان يعامل الناس كما يحب ان يعاملوه ، ويحبلهم اللى بيحبه لنفسه – ويقدم النيه الطيبة وميمنعش ان بردة ياخد حذرة من اللى حوليه.

لو جاتلك الفرصه إنك ترجع بالزمن لورا تتوقف عند أى مرحله وليه ؟

بصراحة !! 

كان زمان كل مرحلة اتنقل ليها اقول المرحلة اللى قبليها كانت احلى وفضلت معايا الحكاية دى لحد ما دخلت الجامعة .. حتى وانا ف الجامعة كنت بقول ان مفيش احلى من ايام الثانوى !! 

وانا ف تانية كلية  .. .. حسيت بأحلى ايام العمر  !! اتحركت وعملت نشاطات ف الكلية والجامعة عملت اسرة وسميتها  ( الانسان ) !! نظمت حفلات ومؤتمرات وندوات ورحلات ومعسكرات وقلبت الدنيا !! 
وجيت لما خلصت الكلية – بعديها بشهرين اشتغلت !! حبيت شغلى قوى ومن حبى فيه خلانى اقول عليه احلى ايام حياتى هو كمان !! 

ولما سافرت اول مرة برة مصر كنت بقول ان الجامعة ايامها متتعوضش !! بس الحياة العملية غير !! ومختلفة وليها طعم تانى مختلف تمام الاختلاف عن باقى المراحل ..،
ولما سافرت تانى قلت ايام الرياض كانت احلى !!
بس اكتشفت ان كل مراحل حياتى والحمد لله حلوة !! .. او يمكن انا ببص عليها من زاوية محدش بيبص منها على مراحل عمره !! بس بعرف اريح نفسى !! 
ودعواتى للجميع .

7- تتمنى تغير إيه فى حياتك الحاليه ؟

الغربة  .. .. !!

8- وأخيرا ما هى أقرب موضوعاتك بالمنتدى إلى قلبك ؟

كل موضوع كتبته او كل رد شاركت فيه مصدرهم الوحيد قلبي !! ازاى بقا ميبقوش قريبين منه !! 

بس عموما مبحبش الاجابات العايمه .. .. وهجاوبك بردة !! 

موضوع افتح قلبك .. !!  قريب منى شوية ( يمكن مخدش حقة ف الظهور بس بحبه )
وموضوع  وفى الحب سنقول .. .. ،  مشارك فيه المبدعة جيهان محمد على .. ،  وان شاء الله الموضوع دا هنكمله بس بعد رمضان بعون الله – وانتظرونا فيه – لاننا بجد بنتكلم من قلوبنا .

موضوع ضميرى العزيز !! 

موضوع الحلم !! 

موضوع خاف على بيتك  .. .. ، 

موضوع عسل ومر  .. .. ، ودا موضوع بالنسبة لى موضوع حياتى !! متجدد - وان شاء الله هشتغل فيه تانى بعد رمضان  .. ،  


اخد نفسى بقا شوية  .. ..  يا نهار ابيض ع الجرى اللى بجريه !!







الاسئلة اللى ف الصفحة الأولى بقا !!* 

1-	من ليس فى صدقه شبيه......

مغترب  -  اشرف المجاهد

2- كل حواسك مهيئه لأستقبال موضوعاته......

اكاسيا / جيهان محمد على / همسة 2010 ( مع انها بتنقلهم ) /تقريبا بنسبة 90% بتصفح كل المواضيع ف معظم القاعات . 

3-واقعى ويتعامل بشفافيه .... وسهوله......

ابن البلد  / أميرة علاء / أشرف المجاهد 

4- مواضيعه تعكس رقيه .......

ماما ( اكاسيا) / ايمن رشدى / ابن طيبه / لؤلؤة مصر .

5-من هو الأقرب.......

لقلبك......

جيهان محمد على / لمسه / ايمان الشامى

لقلمك......

اشرف المجاهد / أحمداب 216 / جيهان محمد على / لمسه / سوما / اميرة / قيثارة 

للجنون من التعقل......


اهلاوى شديد !! 
( مع انى متشرفتش بمعرفته - بس واد ابن حلال ) 
مقصدش بكلمة واد حاجة - بس بكتب اللى بيطلع من قلبى !! 

6-لمن تقول .....

طلباتك أوامر....


لأى وكل حد محتاج منى اى حاجة 

رفقا بقلمك.....

دكتور مهندس / جمال الشربينى 

الله يستر من مواضيعك........


دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  

حسك أعمق من فكرك.....


تقريبا يا بوسى السؤال دا انا مش مستوعبه كويس
بس ممكن يكون قصدك حسك اعمق مما تكتب !! ( اصل فى حاجات مبتوصلش بالكلام !!)

مملكة الحب - همسة ( بردة مع انها بتنقل كتير - بس بتجيب موضوعات مميزة !! بيدل على فكر مميز بس مش قادرة نوعا ما توصله لينا غير بالنقل !! )


7- عضو جديد......

تتوقع منه الكثير....

اشراقة امل – ام سمسم - وغيرهم 

أسمه رائع .......

قيثارة / ليلة عشق

غامض .....

انا لا اعترف بالغموض !! 

حيث ان كل شخص له حرية الافصاح عن ما بداخله !! ولنا ايضا حق الاقتراب او الابتعاد !! 

نشيط ......

حقا .. .. كثيرون 

8-من هو أكثر عضو......

يغضبك .....

الحمد لله مفيش 

يستفزك .....

اى حد مبيحاولش يفهم اللى قدامه – وكمان مبيديش فرصة للى قدامة انه يشرحله وجهة نظرة  !! 

يضحكك.....

مصراوية جدا  - وبنت شهريار – اوشا - زهراء - احمداب 216 ( راجل محترم قوى ) 

يتعبك .....

الحمد لله مفيش 

9- لمن تعطى هذه الألقاب......

أكسجين أبناء مصر......

الاستاذ / سيد جعيتم  - الاستاذ / عاطف هلال / الاستاذ / عصام علم الدين 

بسمه أبناء مصر.......

بنت شهريار – زهراء – مصراوية جدا !! 

حكيم أبناء مصر ......

تلقائيا ( وبدون جدال ) ابن البلد  .. ببساطة !! لو مش حكيم مكنش عرف يجمعنا كلنا هنا بحب واخويه وود .

ملح أبناء مصر .......

دكتور مهندس / جمال الشربينى 


سكر أبناء مصر.....

بنت شهريار ( بيرو)  / سوما ( البشمتعبه ) / زهراء / مصراوية جدا

10 - من هو أطيب قلب بالمنتدى......

اصحاب القلوب الطيبة .. كتير جدا !! 

/جيهان محمد على / ايمان الشامى / بوسى / لمسه /زوزو عادل / مملكة الحب / أم احمد / أم يوسف / أم البنات/ أشرف المجاهد / محمود رشدى  .. .. كتير قوى والله . .. مع الحفاظ على الألقاب طبعاً ( دا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر .) 

11- ماهو أجمل توقيع صادفك ......

توقيع اميرة  ( بختها الملبوخ !! )

وتوقيع ابن البلد ( ولا شكلى شكلى ولا دا انا ) 
واحب اكملهوله .. .. ، 
ببص لروحى فجأة لقيتنى – لقيتنى كبرت فجأة – تعبت من المفجأة !! ونزلت دمعتى !! قوليلى ايه يا مرايتى !! قوليلى ايه حكايتى !!! .. .. تسلم يا عمهم .

12- ما هى أروع صداقه لك بالمنتدى ....

 اشرف المجاهد / جيهان محمد على/ لمسه / ايمان الشامى  

متأسف جدا ع الاطاله  .. .. هعمل ايه بقا - يا اما اقول اللى ف قلبى يا ما قولش !! 

اكيد دى عبارة عن رأى ووجهة نظر !!
 من حقى افصح عنها .. .. ، 
مع مراعاة انى لسه عضو جديد وفى اكيد ناس المفروض تتحط ف الأسئلة دى بس محصليش الشرف وعرفتهم عن قرب او عن بعد حتى !! 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بكل خير 


اكيد الذاكرة عندى مش بزرار !! عشان كل اللى انا عايز اقوله افتكر اقوله !! - عفوا لو نسيت حد كان يستاهل اكتب اسمه .


شكرا استاذة بوسى على الاستضافه الجميلة دى  .. .. جزاك الله خير .

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*[frame="15 80"]أخي الصغير........العسل المر

مش عارفة أقولك إيه على الثقة اللي اديتهاني دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أرجو اني أكون أدها .........و إن كنت حسيت فعلا،،،،أد ايه مهم أوي للإنسان إنه يحس ان حواليه ناس بيحبوه من غير مصلحة و هدف

اتمنالك من كل قلبي ان ربنا يحققلك كل أحلامك و يبقي عندك أكبر مكتب للإعلام في مصر.......و طبعا انت عارف ان مصلحتي انك تبقي غني جدا..........سولي أصلها بنت عز" بقولك من الاول اهو"


و عشان محدش يفهم غلط.........سولي دي بنتي يا جماعة

أخي العسل المر........حضورك مميز جدا ،،،،،،و بصراحة أكتر جملة ضحكتني

بتاعت هايدي.......لما قلت لها" عطا نفسه ميرضهوش كده"

يمكن عشان هايدي صحبتي........

شكرا لك.........و سعدنا جدا بوجودك

و الشكر موصول لصاحبة الفكرة و صحبتي أنا كمان..........بوسي

تسلمي يا جميل

تحياتي[/frame]*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [SIZE="4"][B]اقول لمملكة الحب / مكنتش اعرف انك بالطيبة دى كلها – وياريت تتعاملى مع الناس بنوع من المرونة شوية ومش مهم رايك انتى اللى يمشى دايما !! لان الدنيا اخد وعطا !! وعطا نفسه ميرضاش باللى بتعمليه !!! 
> 
> بس ممكن يكون قصدك حسك اعمق مما تكتب !! ( اصل فى حاجات مبتوصلش بالكلام !!)
> 
> مملكة الحب 
> اصحاب القلوب الطيبة .. كتير جدا !! 
>  مملكة الحب  .


*أشكرك أخى العسل على كلامك ونصيحتك ليه

أما تعاملى مع الناس بمرونه طبعاً ده متوفر جداً فيه

بس المهم إى ناس تستحق ان أتعامل معهم بهذه المرونه

علشان كده باخد حذر شويه لانى سهل إنى انجرح وأتغدع فيهم

وإذا كان على عطا لالاء ميرضنيش زعله هابعتله الحج احمد يطيب خطره

حالاً 


**********

أما اختيارى من ضمن أطيب القلوب أشكرك أخى الفاضل دى ثقه أحسد عليه

ويارب تكون متوفره فيه 

لانى اعتقد انا ساعت عصبيتى ببقى شريره اوى علشان كده مش طيبه جداً

فى النهايه كل سنه وحضرتك طيب

ويعود رمضان عليك وعلى كل أسرتك بخير

تمنياتى بمزيد من النجاح

ورمضان كريم

مملكة الحب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *[frame="15 80"]بصراحة أكتر جملة ضحكتني
> 
> بتاعت هايدي.......لما قلت لها" عطا نفسه ميرضهوش كده"
> 
> يمكن عشان هايدي صحبتي........
> 
> [/frame]*


*اضحكى اضحكى

ماشى يا إيمان أنا عارفه إنى مش هخلص معاكم

عموماً انا سعيده إنك ضحكتى حتى لو كنت موقف او محمور السعاده دى

كل سنه وإنتى طيبه

ورمضان كريم

**********

وطبعاً العنصر الثالث

بوسى كات طبعاً بتصيفى إنت وملكيش دعوه بحد

ربنا يسعدك إنت كمان وترجعى أكثر إشراقه ونجاح

كل سنه وانت طيبه

ورمضان كريم*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز ... العسل المر
حقيقى إجاباتك كانت من أجمل ما يمكن إستمتعت جداً بتلقائيتك
وخفة دمك أيضاً ... عارفة إنك قوى الملاحظة وبتاخد بالك من حاجات كتير عشان كدة كنت متوقعة الإجابات الرائعة دى وأعتقد إنك كنت ضيف مثالى للموضوع 
 :good:  :good:  :good: 




> اقول لجيهان / اصدق احساس واصدق كلمة قريتها !!


طب أقول أيه طيب ...!!! :2: 
أشكرك أخى العزيز شهادة أعتز بيها جدااا والله
 :1: 




> 3- مين أكتر عضو بتشعر بارتياح فى التعامل معه ؟
> 
> جيهان محمد على


شعور متبادل صدقنى...
 :1: 




> 2- كل حواسك مهيئه لأستقبال موضوعاته......
> 
>  جيهان محمد على





> 5-من هو الأقرب.......
> 
> لقلبك......
> 
> جيهان محمد على





> لقلمك......
> 
>  جيهان محمد على





> 10 - من هو أطيب قلب بالمنتدى......
> 
> 
> 
> جيهان محمد على





> 12- ما هى أروع صداقه لك بالمنتدى ....
> 
>  جيهان محمد على


حقاً أعجز على الرد أمام هذا التقدير والتشريف الكبير الذى منحته لى أخى العزيز .... وأدعوا الله أن أكون مستحقه لهذه الثقة الكبيرة والتقدير الرائع ... تقبل شكرى وتقديرى وإمتنانى الشديد وتمنياتى بكل السعادة والخير لك بإذن الله
 :1:

----------


## nariman

[QUOTE*] اقول لنريمان / بحس انك انتى وسوما قريبين من صفات بعض - ربنا يوفقك [/*QUOTE]

*أخى العسل المر ..احساسك فى محله ..سوما من أقرب الأشخاص لقلبى وفعلا بحس اننا نشبه بعض كتير فى تفكيرنا*

----------


## سوما

> اقول لسوما / انتى عسوله .. مؤدبه ومحترمة - ربنا يكرمك .
> اقول لنريمان / بحس انك انتى وسوما قريبين من صفات بعض - ربنا يوفقك .
> 
> 
> 
> 5-من هو الأقرب.......
> 
> 
> لقلمك......
> ...


أستاذ\ العسل المر..
أشكرك جزيلا على ذكرك لأسمى فى أكثر من موضع بالموضوع فهذا شرف لى..  :: 
وأشكرك على كلامك الطيب عنى.. ::$: 
وبالفعل كما ردت ناريمان فتفكيرنا متقارب ونلتقى دائما فى أفكارنا سوية.. وسعيدة جدااا بمعرفتها وصداقتها..  :Love:  
وبهذا بالفعل لقد صدق حدسك......... :y: 
فحضرتك مثال للعضو المحترم الخلوق الذى أستطاع فى فترة قصيرة أن يثبت وجوده بفضلك خلقك الطيب وأحترامك لقلمك وللأخرين.. :BRAWA: 
تقبل أرق تحياتى وأحترامى..  :M (32):  
وكل عام وحضرتك الى الله أقرب وأسعد دائماااا..  :f2:

----------


## pussycat

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بكل خير  .. ،
> 
> دائما وانا في حيرة .. متي سأحدد لكِ لقبا ريثما يضاهى ما تحملينه بداخل قلبك من رقة وعذوبة وطهر ..  ، 
> 
> ...


الأخ الفاضل / العسل المر

سعدت كثيرا بقبولك دعوتى ومشاركتك معى فى الموضوع

وبجد مش عارفه ارد وأقول إيه دائما كلامك بيكون فوق الوصف 

ويارب أكون قد الكلام اللى قولته وأكون أستحقه ويكون الموضوع على المستوى الائق بكل ضيف حضر

وعايزه أقولك بالرغم من إنك عضو جديد إلا إنك إستطعت بعقليتك المميزه إنك تكون متواجد بشكل فعلى بين الكثير من الأسماء الكبيره فى  المنتدى

وتستحق بالفعل من وجهة نظرى إنك تكون بينهم

وبجد سعدت جدا  بمشاركتك

وأتمنى إنك تكون قضيت وقت جميل مع الأسئله

وإنها تكون على المستوى اللائق بشخصيتك

وكل عام وأنت بخير

----------


## pussycat

> [B]اقول لبوسى كات / روحك حلوة قوى وقلبك طيب ربنا يكرمك ويطمنك على ماما .
> 
>   .. ..  .[/COLOR]


شكرا على الكلمه الحلوه ويارب يتقبل دعوتك






> [IMG]http://up.haridy.org/storage/25255fuh7.gif[/IMG*اقول لمملكة الحب / مكنتش اعرف انك بالطيبة دى كلها – وياريت تتعاملى مع الناس بنوع من المرونة شوية ومش مهم رايك انتى اللى يمشى دايما !! لان الدنيا اخد وعطا !! وعطا نفسه ميرضاش باللى بتعمليه !!!* [/COLOR  .. ..  .


ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

والله ضحكتنى بجد من عطا ده

ما تسمعى الكلام يا دودو وترحمى عطا

ههههههههههههههه




> [SIZE="4"]
> 1 -من هو أطيب قلب بالمنتدى......
> اصحاب القلوب الطيبة .. كتير جدا !! 
> /جيهان محمد على / ايمان الشامى / بوسى / لمسه /زوزو عادل / مملكة الحب / أم احمد / أم يوسف / أم البنات/ أشرف المجاهد / محمود رشدى  .. .. كتير قوى والله . .. مع الحفاظ على الألقاب طبعاً ( دا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر .) 
>   .. .. جزاك الله خير .[/COLOR]


أشكرك من كل قلبى 

وعايزه اقولك ان طيبة قلبك هى اللى بتخليك تشوف الناس اللى حواليك دايما طيبين

وبشكرك مره اخرى على حضورك

----------


## pussycat

> *[frame="15 80"]و الشكر موصول لصاحبة الفكرة و صحبتي أنا كمان..........بوسي
> تسلمي يا جميل
> تحياتي[/frame]*


نورتينى والله ونورتى الموضوع كله

ويارب يسعد أيامك كلها

وبعدين أنا بقول للعسل المر أنا كمان لازم تفتح المكتب عشان أنت عندك حماتين 

الأم الأصليه وأنا كمان وأنت حر بقى شوف نفسك دى سولى مش أى حد يعنى

تسلمى يا جميل على المتابعه

----------


## pussycat

> *[glow=FFFFFFوطبعاً العنصر الثالث
> بوسى كات طبعاً بتصيفى إنت وملكيش دعوه بحد
> ربنا يسعدك إنت كمان وترجعى أكثر إشراقه ونجاح
> كل سنه وانت طيبه
> ورمضان كريم[/glow]*


أنا جيت أهوه

بقى كده يا دودو تاعبه عطا معاكى كان عملك إيه بس للبهدله دى كلها

مالكيش حق ده الراجل أشتكى للناس كلها ده كلام

ربنا يخليكى ليا يادودو على دعواتك الجميله

ويسعد أيامك وييحققلك اللى بتتمنيه

وكل سنه وأنتى طيبه

----------


## pussycat

الرائعه جيهان

سعيده جدا بمتابعتك الرائعه دائما

وكل سنه وأنتى طيبه وبخير

ويارب تحققى كل اللى بتتمنيه

----------


## pussycat

الأخت الغاليه ناريمان

شكرا على متابعتك الرائعه

ومشاركتك فى الموضوع 

وكل سنه وأنتى طيبه وبخير

----------


## pussycat

الأخت الغاليه  / سوما

سعيده بحرصك على المتابعه 

وردك باستمرار على الضيوف

ونورتينى

وكل سنه وأنتى طيبه وبخير

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الله يستر من مواضيعك........
> 
>   ايمن خطاب



*



الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني 




 وها قد صدقت نبوئتك .. فكانت آخرة خاطرة لي بداية النهاية .. ولكني لن أتوقف عن كتابة كل ما يجيش بصدري وخاطري .. وليكن ما يكون .. فالكتابة سحر أبدي وعبث دائم وجموح لا ينتهي .. وها أنا من جديد بأبناء مصر رغم كل شيء .. وكل عام وأنت بخير ورمضان كريم .. تحياتي العطرية .. 

والشكر موصول للأخت الخلوقة بوسي كات على متابعتها لكل ردود الأعضاء وتفاعلها واختياراتها الموفقة .. وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى وكل عام وأنت بخير .. 


لـيـس مِـن الـصَّـعـب أن تُـضـحـي مِـن أجـل صـديـق 
ولـكــــــــــــن مِـن الـصَّـعـب أن تـجـد الـصَّـديــــــــق 
الـذي يـسـتـحـق الـتـضـحـيـة ! 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمان الشامى
					

[frame="15 80"]أخي الصغير........العسل المر

مش عارفة أقولك إيه على الثقة اللي اديتهاني دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أرجو اني أكون أدها .........و إن كنت حسيت فعلا،،،،أد ايه مهم أوي للإنسان إنه يحس ان حواليه ناس بيحبوه من غير مصلحة و هدف

اتمنالك من كل قلبي ان ربنا يحققلك كل أحلامك و يبقي عندك أكبر مكتب للإعلام في مصر.......و طبعا انت عارف ان مصلحتي انك تبقي غني جدا..........سولي أصلها بنت عز" بقولك من الاول اهو"


و عشان محدش يفهم غلط.........سولي دي بنتي يا جماعة

أخي العسل المر........حضورك مميز جدا ،،،،،،و بصراحة أكتر جملة ضحكتني

بتاعت هايدي.......لما قلت لها" عطا نفسه ميرضهوش كده"

يمكن عشان هايدي صحبتي........

شكرا لك.........و سعدنا جدا بوجودك

و الشكر موصول لصاحبة الفكرة و صحبتي أنا كمان..........بوسي

تسلمي يا جميل

تحياتي[/frame]


الأخت الفاضلة / ايمان الشامى  .. .. كل عام وانت بكل خير  .. .. رمضان كريــــــــــم.. ، 

وجود حد جمبنا ف كل وقت بيديلنا احساس بالشجاعة الى حد ما !! 

بس لما تيجى الظروف والمواقف اللى بيها بنقدر نعرف من اللى  جمبنا فعلا !! واللى منظر وبس !! 

ربنا يبعد عنك اللى جمبك منظر وبس !! 

خدى بالك من سولى .. .. كلها كام شهر وتبقى عندى !! اهم حاجة متقصريش شعرها !! دا طلبى الوحيد .. ، 

اتركك فى رعايه الله وحفظه*

----------


## العسل المر

> *أشكرك أخى العسل على كلامك ونصيحتك ليه
> 
> أما تعاملى مع الناس بمرونه طبعاً ده متوفر جداً فيه
> 
> بس المهم إى ناس تستحق ان أتعامل معهم بهذه المرونه
> 
> علشان كده باخد حذر شويه لانى سهل إنى انجرح وأتغدع فيهم
> 
> وإذا كان على عطا لالاء ميرضنيش زعله هابعتله الحج احمد يطيب خطره
> ...


شكرا لحضورك يا فندم  .. .. نورتى الموضوع ،

----------


## العسل المر

> *اضحكى اضحكى
> 
> ماشى يا إيمان أنا عارفه إنى مش هخلص معاكم
> 
> عموماً انا سعيده إنك ضحكتى حتى لو كنت موقف او محمور السعاده دى
> 
> كل سنه وإنتى طيبه
> 
> ورمضان كريم
> ...


شكرا لوجودك ومتابعتك لتعليقات الحضور .. ،

----------


## pussycat

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الأخ الفاضل  / أيمن خطاب

شكرا لك على متابعة الموضوع 

والأهتمام بالمشاركه والرد

----------


## pussycat

الأخ الفاضل / العسل المر

سعيده جدا بمتابعتك للموضوع 

وأهتمامك بالرد والتعليق على الأعضاء

ويارب كده تتابع على طول

ومتحرمناش من تعليقاتك

دمت بخير دائما

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جيهان محمد على
					

 
أخى العزيز ... العسل المر
حقيقى إجاباتك كانت من أجمل ما يمكن إستمتعت جداً بتلقائيتك
وخفة دمك أيضاً ... عارفة إنك قوى الملاحظة وبتاخد بالك من حاجات كتير عشان كدة كنت متوقعة الإجابات الرائعة دى وأعتقد إنك كنت ضيف مثالى للموضوع 




طب أقول أيه طيب ...!!!
أشكرك أخى العزيز شهادة أعتز بيها جدااا والله




شعور متبادل صدقنى...










حقاً أعجز على الرد أمام هذا التقدير والتشريف الكبير الذى منحته لى أخى العزيز .... وأدعوا الله أن أكون مستحقه لهذه الثقة الكبيرة والتقدير الرائع ... تقبل شكرى وتقديرى وإمتنانى الشديد وتمنياتى بكل السعادة والخير لك بإذن الله





اختى الفاضلة / جيهان 

ما قلته ما هو الا قليل وقليل جدا مما تملكين !! 

لا يوجد من يختلف معى على .. ..  انك مبدعة  .. ، صاحبة قلب مواصفاته نادرة الوجود  .. .. ، قلمٌ لا يوجد منه الكثير  .. .. ، اتزان افعالك هو كلمة سر تفوقك .. .. وفقك الله الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 

دمتِ فى امان الله  .. .. رمضان كريم .*

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

[QUOTE] اقول لنريمان  بحس انك انتى وسوما قريبين من صفات بعض - ربنا يوفقك [/QUOTE]

أخى العسل المر ..احساسك فى محله ..سوما من أقرب الأشخاص لقلبى وفعلا بحس اننا نشبه بعض كتير فى تفكيرنا



اختى المحترمة /  ناريمان  .. .. البلطكيه !! 

كل سنة وانتِ بخير وصحة وسعادة يارب  .. .. ، 

قلما يكذب الاحساس !!  .. .. ، 
ولهذا .. .. ، 
قد شعرت بتوافق الكثير من الصفات بينك وبين اختى سوما  .. .. ولكلٍ منكم ما يميزه  ... .. .. تشتركان فى الذوق العالى الرفيع الاحترام لنفسكم اولا ومن ثم نحن (  الغير ) الاخلاق الكريمة  .. .. دمتم بخير*

----------


## pussycat

النهارده يوم جديد

ومعانا ضيف جديد

لأ هنقول ضيفه جديده

ضيفتى عنوان للحب

ضيفتى رقيقة القلب

ضيفتى عضوه نشيطه جدا

تجدها فى كل القاعات تقريبا

لديها دائما أفكار جديده ورائعه

موضوعاتها متنوعه

يشغل المنتدى الكثير والكثير من وقتها

تجدها متواجده تقريبا اليوم بأكمله

لها صداقات كثيره وكبيره داخل المنتدى

وإعذرونى فى إنى مش هقدر أوصفها كما ينبغى لأن صداقتى لها ستغلب على وصفها

فهى حقا صاحبة قلب رائع

بالرغم من عصبيتها 



إسمحولى أقدملكم النهارده

عضوه غاليه جدا جدا على قلبى



رحبوا معى

بأحلى مملكه










مملكة الحب



منورانى يادودو ويارب دايما فى سعاده وهنا

وتنبسطى معانا ومع الأسئله


ونيجيى بقى للأسئله الإضافيه

1- إيه الحاجه اللى كان نفسك تحققيها ومعرفتيش

2- إيه الحاجه اللى تخليكى تقعدى مع نفسك وتعيدى حساباتك من جديد

3- من هو أو هى حاملة أسرارك

4- إيه أكتر حاجه بتحبيها وإيه أكتر حاجه بتكرهيها فى شخصيتك 

5- إيه هى الحاجه اللى تخليكى تضحكى أو تبكى سريعا

6-  ما هى أقرب كلماتك إلى قلبك

7-  عرفينا على هواياتك بخلاف الكتابه 

8- من هو العضو اللى تحبى تنصحيه نصيحه وإيه هى ؟  


يارب تكون أستمتعتى معانا 

وسعيده قوى إنك وافقتى على الدعوه

نورتينا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
أنا جيت أهوووووووو













*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

[grade="FF1493 00008B FFA500 4B0082"] :f:  الاميره فرجينيا / بوسى كات  :f: 

مش هشكرك على أختيارى لانك جيبانى بالقوه الجبريه  :Sad: 

بس سعيده بكلامك عنى 

وقلبك قالى كل حاجه

قبل لسانك فمش محتاجه اعرف لانى حسى  :y: 

والتوقيع الجميل جداً إللى هرفعه بعد رمضان

إنما حكاية صدقاتى الكتير فى المنتدى طبعاً أتمنى لكن إنتى عارفه

إنى معرفش حد كتير هما شوية حذب نسائى وخلاص

 علشان كده كنت رفضا اجى معاكى  ::uff:: 

لان حكمى على الاعضاء هيبقى مش فى محله لانى معرفهمش

لكن انا هحاول اختار الاعضاء إللى إتعملت معاهم وكونت وجهة نظر عن شخصيتهم

استحملونى بقى فى الحوار ده 

ويارب أكون ضيفه خفيفه على قلوب الجميع

إنتظرونى بعد الترويح هدخل أجاوب بكل صدق

وبشكرك ياحياتى ويا عمرى على كلامك الجميل بس مش جميل اوى  :Wacko: 

وسعيده إنى متواجده فى موضوعك المميز

أإنتظرينى وإن لناظرهه قريب  ::hop:: 

ورمضان كريم[/grade]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

:f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

عودنا من جديد ياللا مستعدين

أدعوكم للحظات داخل مملكتى لتعيشوا معى كلماتى بس ( الدخول للبنات فقط )  :gp: 

ونبدأ مع الأسئله بس مع المحافظه على الألقاب

1- من ليس فى صدقه شبيه......

إيمان الشامى

2- كل حواسك مهيئه لأستقبال موضوعاته......

سلوى و عزة نفس و أهلاوى شديد و فنان فقير ولميس الامام

و أيمن رشدى وصفحات العمر وشاعر الرومانسيه والشربينى خطاب

ناس كتير اوى جديده وقديمه وناس مبقوش متوجدين فى المنتدى

 بس طول عمرى بحب اقراء لهم وبتعلم منهم وهما السبب فى تكوين قلمى الصغير

3-واقعى ويتعامل بشفافيه .... وسهوله......

زهراء و مصراويه جداً وريم ولمسه وأهلاوى بردو 

والحب المفقود فى قلوبنا ناس كتير بردو بس مش قدره اتذكر

4- مواضيعه تعكس رقيه .......

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى و حكيم عيون وحسام عمر

5-من هو الأقرب.......

لقلبك......

مملكتى

لقلمك......

عزة نفس

للجنون من التعقل......

لمسه وأهلاوى عالم جنان x جنان

6-لمن تقول .....

طلباتك أوامر....

اى حد عايز منى خدمه اقدر اقوم بيها وتكون فى مستطاعى

رفقا بقلمك.....

amira 

zizo ya zizo

واى حد بيكتب كلمه جمده فى النقد

الله يستر من مواضيعك........

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

حسك أعمق من فكرك.....

همسه 2010

لمسه

ناريمان

7- عضو جديد......

تتوقع منه الكثير....

العسل المر و الشاعر محمد وإشراقة أمل

 واى عضو بيحاول جاهداً فى المنتدى ليكون الافضل بموضوعاته

أسمه رائع .......

 ندى الايام

نهر الحياه

إشراقة أمل

قيثارة شجن

جنة الرحمن

مملكة الحب  :Poster Stupid:  

غامض .....

العسل المر

نشيط ......

حنان

حسام عمر

ابن البلد

8-من هو أكثر عضو......

يغضبك .....

اى عضو يبنى نجاحو على حساب حد تانى

يستفزك .....

 amira / ساعات ياميروو لما بتحطيلى موشن ضاحك ضمن كلماتى بولع منك  ::'(: 

يضحكك.....

انا على طول بضحك

بس نقول

لمسه

أهلاوى

زهراء 

مصراويه جداً

العصابه كلها لما بتتجمع 


يتعبك .....

مفيش

9- لمن تعطى هذه الألقاب......

أكسجين أبناء مصر......

قلب مصر

nour2005

أم أحمد

أم البنات

bouky bouky


بسمه أبناء مصر.......

بنت شهريار

شعاع من نور

جيهان محمد على


حكيم أبناء مصر ......

ابن البلد و عصام كابو وأبن طيبه وأنفال وحنان

ملح أبناء مصر .......

كل أدم فى المنتدى طبعا

سكر أبناء مصر.....

كل حواء فى المنتدى طبعاً معروفه

10 - من هو أطيب قلب بالمنتدى......

قلب مصر بحسها حنينه اوى وبوكى وحنان

11- ماهو أجمل توقيع صادفك ......

أشرف المجاهد دائماً الواحد بيشعر براحه عندما يقراء الذكر

ولولى

ونور2005

وناس كتير اوى أى توقيع فيه معنى او بيقول كلمه بيعجبنى اوى

وبحسه جزء من صاحبه

12- ما هى أروع صداقه لك بالمنتدى ....

طيب عدى معايه
نقول

بوسى كات

إيمان الشامى

لمسه

جيهان محمد على

هنوئه

عزة نفس

مصراويه جداً

nour1

وكل الناس إللى تعرفنى مش بصفه شخصيه

بس من خلال المنتدى نقول

أهلاوى وابن رشد المصرى والحب المفقود بقلوبنا 

وطائره الشرق والاستاذ رضا لابى 

وفنان فقير وسوما وناريمان والكس روسا




ونيجيى بقى للأسئله الإضافيه

1- إيه الحاجه اللى كان نفسك تحققيها ومعرفتيش

كان نفسى أكون صحفيه وقدوه لبنات جيلى 

وبحاول ولسه بحاول ممكن افشل وممكن انجح 

بس مش هيأس ولا همل وأدينا بنحلم

2- إيه الحاجه اللى تخليكى تقعدى مع نفسك وتعيدى حساباتك من جديد

لما انجرح من حد ( صديقه قريبه منى او حد من اسرتى يزعلنى ويجرحنى)

لأنى حساسه جداً بتخلينى أعيد حسباتى من جديد


3- من هو أو هى حاملة أسرارك

بوسى  وإيمان ومها صحبتى

مش بحكى لحد تانى عن حياتى إلا هما

4- إيه أكتر حاجه بتحبيها وإيه أكتر حاجه بتكرهيها فى شخصيتك 

اكتر حاجه بحبها إنى هايدى بكل تفصلها بعيوبها قبل مزيها

اكتر حاجه بكرها العصبيه والخجل الذايد اوووى 

وإنى مش بعرف اغير على حد مش تبلد مشاعر بس ثقه زايده

بس أكتشفت إنه مش حلو ولازم أغير على أدم المنتظر علشان ارضى غرورو

بس بقول إن

 الانسان مش كامل ولكن بحاول أقلل من العيوب ويمكن طيبتى بتغطى

 على عيوبى ساعات

 مش ديماً

 بس ساعات

5- إيه هى الحاجه اللى تخليكى تضحكى أو تبكى سريعا


انا دائماً دموعى تعشق الابتسامه

يعنى ممكن فى عز البكاء اضحك

بس ابكى بسرعه لو حد ظلمنى او خدش حيائى بكلمه اولما بتصعب عليه نفسى

ودى نادراً ما تحدث لان دموعى غاليه اوى ومش بتنزل بسرعه

6- ما هى أقرب كلماتك إلى قلبك

هى قصيداتى 

وفى كمان

رباعيه لجاهين بحسها انا ... / بتقول ...

انا شاب ولكن أبلغ من العمر ألف عام

وحيد ولكن بين ضلوعى زحام

خايف والخوف منى أنا

أخرس ولكن قلبى مليان كلام

وعجبى

7- عرفينا على هواياتك بخلاف الكتابه 

بخلاف الكتابه انا بحب اعزف اورج جداً بعشق الموسيقى الهديه وعزفها

بحب اشتغل جرافيك جداً 

بحب أعمل كل حاجه فيها فكر وتطور ورقى 

8- من هو العضو اللى تحبى تنصحيه نصيحه وإيه هى ؟ 

يعنى بحس السؤال ده إنى اقل من ما يجب علشان انصح حد

بس احب اقول لصحابى لانهم هما إللى هيتقبلونى

اقول لبوسى / متتسرعيش ساعات قررتنا بتحدد مصيرنا ولو مش مدروسه كويس هنندم عليها كتير اوى

إيمان الشامى / بكره أحلى يإيمى عيشى ووجهى زى ماهو ويجى زى مايجى أهى دنيا وبنعشها

لمسه / انا بخاف عليكى اوى من الهواه فعيزاكى تحكمى عقلك وبلاش طيبه زايده مع حد مش أهل ثقه لانها بتحولك لمطمع من الاخرين 

مصراويه جداً / إنتى هترحى جهنم حدف من إللى بتعملى فينا من مقالب  :gp: 

 ربنا معاكى ياحببتى وبجد إنتى زى العسل  :f: 

amira / يمكن انا اقل من إنى اوجه لكى نصيحه بس عايزه اقولك ساعات ممكن طريقتك فى التعليقات تخليكى تتفهمى غلط

وأنا حسى إنك حد لذيذ أوى جواه كلام كتير بس محتاج هدنه

هنوئه / جميل إننا نفضل مخلصين لحد ونبقى معاهم بس الاجمل إننا مننساش نفسنا وسط التضحيات علشان تأثرها على النفس بيبقى صعب اوى

جيهان محمد على / بلاش تعملى لنفسك مكان تنعزلى فيه عن الاخرين بلاش تهربى من إنك تعبرى لحد على إللى جواكى
لان جواكى كتير ومحتاج إنه يتسمع من حد ممكن يكون اهل ثقه فعلشان ترتاحى (بلاش كتمان)

أنا خلصت

بس والله يابوسى أنا كنت ندمانه لما رفض إنى أجى الموضوع من البدايه

بجد موضوعك خدنى لرحله من المشاعر

حسيت إن قلبى بيتكلم

وعاقلى منتظر إنه يسمعوا

بجد بشكرك

مش هقول موضوع حلو ومميز لانك عارف رأى فيه من الاول

بس هقول لو مكنتش جيت فى موضوعك النهارده

كنت هندم على الاحساس الجميل والحاله إللى عايشها الان 

لكى كل تقديرى وأحترامى

وأرجو إن الجميع ميكونش زعلان منى فى أى شئ

ودى وجهة نظرى ممكن تكون صح وممكن تكون غلط وممكن تقتنعوا او ممكن لاء

لكن ده الانطباع إللى اخذته على كل واحد فيكم من خلال موضوعاته وليس بصفه شخصيه

لكم ودى وإحترامى

وكل سنه وإنتم بألف خير وسعاده

ورمضان كريم عليكم جميعاً

أشكركم على حسن الاستماع

ويارب أكون كنت ضيفه خفيفه

إتشرفت بتواجدى مع عمالقة المنتدى فى الفكر والابداع

وبقول لكل أسرتى فى المنتدى إنتم أدتونى حاجات كتير اوى يمكن متعرفهاش

بس أهم حاجه إنت إدتوهالى إنك أسرتى الثانيه

شكراً ليكم جميعاً

وتحياتى

مملكة الحب

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الأخت الكريمة / مملكة الحب
بشكرك جدا على رأيك فيا
دا شئء يسعدنى ورأى أعتز بيه

إنتى كمان إنسانة راقية فى مشاعرك وأحاسيسك اللى باينة فى مشاركتك
إجاباتك على الأسئلة الإضافية عجبتنى بشكل خاص ، فيها صدق ووضوح

تحياتى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
ودايماً فى حب الله وحب الناس
رمضان كريم

تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

أستاذ\ العسل المر..
أشكرك جزيلا على ذكرك لأسمى فى أكثر من موضع بالموضوع فهذا شرف لى.. 
وأشكرك على كلامك الطيب عنى..
وبالفعل كما ردت ناريمان فتفكيرنا متقارب ونلتقى دائما فى أفكارنا سوية.. وسعيدة جدااا بمعرفتها وصداقتها..  
وبهذا بالفعل لقد صدق حدسك.........
فحضرتك مثال للعضو المحترم الخلوق الذى أستطاع فى فترة قصيرة أن يثبت وجوده بفضلك خلقك الطيب وأحترامك لقلمك وللأخرين..
تقبل أرق تحياتى وأحترامى..  
وكل عام وحضرتك الى الله أقرب وأسعد دائماااا.. 



استاذة سوما  .. .. كل سنه وحضرتك بخير  .. .. ، 

اتمنى من الله ان تكونين بأطيب حال .. ، 

ذكرت اسمك كثيرا وهذا ليس ايفاءاً لحقك  .. .. بل تستحقين الكثير والكثير يا ( بشمتعبه ) !! 

وبخصوص التوافق المكتمل الى حد ما بينك وبين ناريمان (  ما جمع الا ما وفق ) !! العساسيل على اشكالها تقع     .. ..  كل سنة وانتم بخير*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الأخت الكريمة / مملكة الحب
> بشكرك جدا على رأيك فيا
> دا شئء يسعدنى ورأى أعتز بيه
> 
> إنتى كمان إنسانة راقية فى مشاعرك وأحاسيسك اللى باينة فى مشاركتك
> إجاباتك على الأسئلة الإضافية عجبتنى بشكل خاص ، فيها صدق ووضوح
> 
> تحياتى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
> ودايماً فى حب الله وحب الناس
> ...


*[frame="6 80"]أشكرك أستاذى على كلماتك الرقيقه

وده أقل ما يجب لوصف قلم مميز زى قلمك

وطبعاً مجهودك الجميل والمؤثر فى المنتدى

لك كل تقديرى وإحترامى

وكل سنه وحضرتك بألف خير

ورمضان كريم

مملكة الحب[/frame]*

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					

الأخ الفاضل / العسل المر

سعدت كثيرا بقبولك دعوتى ومشاركتك معى فى الموضوع

وبجد مش عارفه ارد وأقول إيه دائما كلامك بيكون فوق الوصف 

ويارب أكون قد الكلام اللى قولته وأكون أستحقه ويكون الموضوع على المستوى الائق بكل ضيف حضر

وعايزه أقولك بالرغم من إنك عضو جديد إلا إنك إستطعت بعقليتك المميزه إنك تكون متواجد بشكل فعلى بين الكثير من الأسماء الكبيره فى  المنتدى

وتستحق بالفعل من وجهة نظرى إنك تكون بينهم

وبجد سعدت جدا  بمشاركتك

وأتمنى إنك تكون قضيت وقت جميل مع الأسئله

وإنها تكون على المستوى اللائق بشخصيتك

وكل عام وأنت بخير


انا من اسعدته دعوتك !! وعندما وجدتها امامى قمت بتهنئه نفسى على اننى قد وفقنى الله بأن اجد لى مكان صغيرا بينكم هنا  .. .. ، 

العذبة .. الرقيقة  .. .. بوسى .. .. ، 

كل عام وانتِ بكل خير  .. .. اعاد الله علينا وعليكم الايام الكريمة هذه بالخير واليمن والبركات 

الكلمات التى سبق وكتبتها عنك - يوجد بداخلها ( بداخل الكلمات )  معانٍ اكثر منها .. .. فيقين قلمى على انه ابدا لا يوفيك حقك هو ما جعله يترك لك بصيص منه !!

تواجدى وتميزى .. السابقين للذكر من شخصكم الكريم قد اكتملا عندما اتيحت لى الفرصة بأن اكون من ضمن موضوعكم المبجل وجهة نظر .

بوسى  .. .. اعتز بمعرفتك جدا  فانتِ مثال للفتاة العاقلة الخلوقة المحترمة رقيقة القلب  ( وما اندر ما تملكين ) !! .. .. يا حماتى  

رمضان كــــــــــــريم*

----------


## طائر الشرق

شكرا للجميع

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> شكرا للجميع


*شكراً ياهيثم

على مرورك العطر بعد كلماتى*

----------


## hanoaa

[quote=مملكه الحب;1067955][align=CENTER][table="width:70%;background-image:url('http://images.bigoo.ws/content/background/animated/animated_58.gif');"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]










12- ما هى أروع صداقه لك بالمنتدى ....


طيب عدى معايه
نقول


بوسى كات


إيمان الشامى


لمسه


جيهان محمد على


هنوئه


عزة نفس


مصراويه جداً


nour1






هنوئه / جميل إننا نفضل مخلصين لحد ونبقى معاهم بس الاجمل إننا مننساش نفسنا وسط التضحيات علشان تأثرها على النفس بيبقى صعب اوى
]ردودك جميله أوىىىىىىىىىىى
و ميرسى إنك إعتبرتينى من أروع صداقاتك
بجد ده شئ يشرفنى
و صدقينى أنا اللى كسبت كتييييييييييييييييييييييير إنى عرفتك
و بالنسبة لنصحيتك
صدقينى يا هايدى أنا مش مثاليه أوى زى ماأنتى متخيله
أنا بنى أدم
بشر يعنى
ممكن أكون صح و ممكن أكون غلط
و صدقينى أنا بحاول 
بحاول أعمل زى ماأنتى بتقولى لى
بحاول أكون بنى أدم طبيعى
و مين عارف يمكن 
يمكن أقدر 
و أنتى حاتساعدينى زى ماعودتينى 
و لا ناوية تخلعى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ردودك جميله أوىىىىىىىىىىى
> و ميرسى إنك إعتبرتينى من أروع صداقاتك
> بجد ده شئ يشرفنى
> و صدقينى أنا اللى كسبت كتييييييييييييييييييييييير إنى عرفتك
> و بالنسبة لنصحيتك
> صدقينى يا هايدى أنا مش مثاليه أوى زى ماأنتى متخيله
> أنا بنى أدم
> بشر يعنى
> ممكن أكون صح و ممكن أكون غلط
> ...


*[grade="ff1493 ff6347 008000 4b0082"]سعيده إن الحوار عجبك

وطبعاً إنتى من أعز أصدقائى ومن أهمهم وبلاش تواضع ياعم الكميائى

أما حكاية إنك مش مثاليه لاء أنا شيفاكى فى عيونى حلوه علطول

وجميله وشخصيه مبهره جداً

يمكن كلامها قليل مع الناس 

بس إحسسها يخطى أى إحساس

علشان كده أنا إللى يشرفنى أكون صحيتك

والنصيحه

حولى ياهناء فيها هترتاحى وأنا معاكى ومتخفيش

ومش ممكن أخلع ده أنا لما صدقت لقيتك

وكل سنه وإنتى بألف خير

ورمضان كريم عليكى وعلى أسرتك[/grade]*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أختى الحبيبة ... مملكة الحب
 :f2: 


> بسمه أبناء مصر....... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جيهان محمد على



سعيدة جداااا بإختيارك ويا رب فعلاً أكون بسمة لكل منتدى أبناء مصر




> 12- ما هى أروع صداقه لك بالمنتدى .... 
> جيهان محمد على


شرف ليه أكون واحدة من صديقاتك صدقينى يا هايدى
إنتى إنسانة طيبة فعلاً وربنا يسعدك دايماً يا حبيبتى


> جيهان محمد على
> / بلاش تعملى لنفسك مكان تنعزلى فيه عن الاخرين بلاش تهربى من إنك تعبرى لحد على إللى جواكى
> لان جواكى كتير ومحتاج إنه يتسمع من حد ممكن يكون اهل ثقه فعلشان ترتاحى (بلاش كتمان)


هههههههههههههه حقيقى يا هايدى أن ضحكت جدااا من ملاحظتك دى يمكن عشان حاسة إنى عكس الكلام دة تماماً 
حقيقى انا إنسانة واضحة جداً وصدقينى لو أى حد عايز يعرفنى يقرا أى موضوع من موضوعاتى لان كل موضوع فى جزء منى وبيعبر عنى بمنتهى الوضوح والشفافية دة كفاية موضوع 
دعوة للتأمل
أنا مصورة فيه أجزاء من حياتى بالتفصيل الممل  :Blink: 
حقيقى يا هايدى بحبكم كلكم وبعتبر كل أسرة المنتدى أسرتى التانية وربنا يديم بينا الحب والخير وتحياتى ليكى يا جميلة إنتى وبوسى على موضوعها الرائع اللى دايماً بيقربنا من بعض أكتر وأكتر
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ملح أبناء مصر : د/ جمال الشربيني


 
*لا أنا زعلان جدا منك يا بوكى بوكى*
*أنتى عارفة أنا لا أضيف الملح لطبيخى*
*تيجى أنتى تقولى أن أنا ملح المنتدى*
*لا ياستى*
*أنا أفضل أن أكون*
*بهارات المنتدى*
 ::nooo:: 
*أو حتى*
*شطة المنتدى*
 ::nooo:: 
*فيها حاجة ديت*

----------


## pussycat

> [grade="ff1493 00008b ffa500 4b0082"] الاميره فرجينيا / بوسى كات 
> 
> مش هشكرك على أختيارى لانك جيبانى بالقوه الجبريه 
> 
> بس سعيده بكلامك عنى 
> 
> وقلبك قالى كل حاجه
> 
> قبل لسانك فمش محتاجه اعرف لانى حسى 
> ...




يا دى النور يادى النور

أخيرا دودو عندنا بعد العذاب والبهدله عشان تيجى

إيه النور ده كله الموضوع نور بجد بوجودك ياهيدو

عايزه أقولكوا يا جماعه إنى من أول الموضوع وأنا متبهدله مع الأنسه هايدى عشان توافق تيجى

وهى قاعده تعذب فيا  وتقولى مش هعرف أرد


لحد ما أضطريت أحطها أمام الأمر الواقع وقولتلها أنا كتبت التقديمه بتاعتك أدخلى جاوبى

أعمل إيه يعنى هى دى الطريقه الوحيده اللى نفعت معاها

بس بجد أنا سعيده أوى إنها نورت الموضوع

ويارب يديم صداقتنا الجميله طول العمر

لإنك بجد إنسانه قلبها أبيض وجميل أوى ( بس لما بتتعصبى .... ربنا يستر )

نورتى يادودو ويارب تكونى قضيتى وقت ممتع وجميل مع الأسئله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> [glow=FFFFFF]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*عزيزتى مملكة الحب* :f2:  :f2:  :f2: نعم هو الستار وطالما هو ساترى فلا خوف على
وقالها واحد أسمه فؤاد مش فاكر لقبه:
*اللى يخاف مايكتبشى واللى يكتب مايخافشى*
واللى خلانى أقتحم ميدان القضايا السياسية أننى كنت مجندا فى القوات المسلحة فى الفترة من نهاية 1970 إلى مارس 1973 فى الخطوط الخلفية بسلاح التدريب المهنى وأنهيت خدمتى العسكرية بدون تسليم المخله لقسم الشرطة لكونى على درجة مساعد باحث والتى تعادل درجة معيد بالجامعة يعنى بالبلدى لم أشرف بالإشتراك الفعلى فى العبور وتحطيم خط بارليف ....إذا لم يكون لى الشرف فى العبور وعتقنى الله من الوقوع فى الأسر والحصار.....وها أنا بقلمى وفكرى المتنوع أحاول جاهدا أن أصنع عبورى الخاص بى وياله من عبور من الظلام والتخلف و الإستبداد وعدم تدوال السلطة و التزوير وإنتها حقوق الإنسان وفرض الطوارئ بصفة مستمرة إلى بر النور والتقدم و الديمقراطية الحقيقية وتعدد وحرية تكوين الأحزاب السياسية ودستور جديد بدون ترزية متأجرة وأمانه سياسات خالية من أنجال الحاكم وخالية من رجال الأعمال الفاسدين أخلاقيا لدرجة الإحتكار والتربح الجنونى والتحريض والإشتراك فى قتل العاهرات وطلاق (خلع) الحكومة بالتلاته من الحزب الحاكم!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ** 
> 
> رفقا بقلمك..... 
> دكتور مهندس / جمال الشربينى  
> الله يستر من مواضيعك........ 
> 
> دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  
> 
> ملح أبناء مصر ....... 
> ...


*عزيزى العسل المر*
*سبق لى التعليق على حكايتى الملح والستر فى مشاركتى مملكة الحب ومشاركة بوكى بوكى*
*أما حكاية رفقا بقلمى فالأولى أن تقول لأفكارى رفقا بيدى وأصابعى التى أخبط بها على مفاتيح الكيبورد...يا راجل خايف على القلم الجماد ومش خايف على الحى الذى رزقه على الله*

----------

